# AbsoluteLayout nicht nur unter Netbeans



## HaetteIchGern (23. Mrz 2006)

Bei Netbeans gibt es ja die Möglichkeit ein Swing oder awt Programm per Drag'n'Drop zu erstellen. Allerdings mag ich sowas nicht besonders, ich gehe da lieber "per Hand" vor (gerade bei kleineren Programmen). Unter Netbeans habe ich die Möglichkeit im Frame "AbsoluteLayout" auszuwählen, allerdings steht dann im Quelltext: 
	
	
	
	





```
new org.netbeans.lib.awtextra.AbsoluteLayout()
```
. Wenn ich ein Programm ohne Netbeans schreibe, dann mäckert der Compiler immer, dass er das nicht finden kann. Welche Möglichkeit gibt es nun das ich auch ausserhalb von Netbeans AbsoluteLayout benutzen kann? Und wenn ich das Programm auf einem Rechner laufen lasse wo nicht Netbeans drauf ist sollte das Prog auch noch laufen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Guck mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28990
Damit du AbsolutLayout in deinem Programm verwenden kannst, müssen natürlich die Klassen verfügbar sein.
Diese aber gehören nicht zum Standardumfang des J2SE, wie auch am Packagenamen zu erkennen ist.
Also musst du die externen Resourcen für dein Programm verfügbar machen.


----------



## HaetteIchGern (23. Mrz 2006)

Danke, ich habe jetzt die Klassen. Aber wie kann jetzt das AbsoluteLayout auswählen? Wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
setLayout(new AbsoluteLayout());
```
 wähle, kommt vom Compiler die Meldung "cannot acces AbsoluteLayout". Ich habe die folgenden .class Dateien in meinem Projektverzeichnis: AbsoluteLayout, AbsoluteContraints.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mrz 2006)

Wie sieht denn die Verzeichnisstruktur aus?
Du solltest in deinem Projektverzeichnis mehrere verschachtelte Unterverzeichnisse haben. Packages lassen sich mit einer Verzeichnisstrukur vergleichen. Also wenn du

```
import org.netbeans.lib.awtextra.AbsoluteLayout;
```
schreibst, muss in dem Verzeichnis, in dem die importierende Klasse liegt folgende Unterverzeichnisstruktur existieren:
org/netbeans/lib/awtextra
Im Verzeichnis awtextra schließlich müssen die Klassen des Layout zu finden sein.


----------



## HaetteIchGern (24. Mrz 2006)

Jo Danke, das klappt. Interessehalber hätte ich da noch mal eine Frage, wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
import org.netbeans.lib.awtextra.AbsoluteLayout;
```
 angebe gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn ich aber die beiden Klassen direkt in das Hauptverzeichnis des Projektes kopiere und dann mit 
	
	
	
	





```
import AbsoluteLayout
```
 aufrufe dann kommt nur die Meldung " '.' expected " wieso kann er die Klassen importieren wenn sie in einem Unterordner sind aber nicht wenn sie im direkten Verzeichnis sind?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mrz 2006)

Wenn sie im gleich Verzeichnis liegen, wie die importierenden Klassen ist ein Import nicht nötig bzw. nicht möglich.
Die import-Anweisung dient dazu, dem Programm/Compiler die Klassen bekannt zu machen, die eben nicht im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die importierenden Klassen liegen.


----------

